# die/der apokalyptischen Reiter



## gothicpartner

Hallo,

Es correcto decir Die apokalyptischen reiter o Der apokalyptischen reiter ? 

Tengo problemas para elegir el género Die o Der

Gracias!


----------



## Frank78

"*die *apokalyptischen *R*eiter" (Plural)

Im Plural ist der Artikel immer "die". (zumindest im Nominativ )


----------



## gothicpartner

Si yo quisiera decir El caballero apocalíptico o El caballero del apocalipsis.

Cómo lo dirías?

Mi intento

Der Ritter der apokalyptischen - El caballero del apocalipsis

Me es difícil usar el adjetivo apocalíptico para hacer la oración El caballero apocaliptico.

Der -----------Ritter?

Gracias por responder


----------



## kunvla

Singular:
*
der* apokalyptisch*e* Reiter (Nominativ: wer?)
*des* apokalyptisch*en* Reiter (Genetiv: wessen?)
*dem* apokalyptisch*en* Reiter (Dativ: wem?)
*den *apokalyptisch*en* Reiter (Akkusativ: wen?)

Plural:

*die *apokalyptisch*en* Reiter (Nominativ: wer?)
*der *apokalyptisch*en* Reiter (Genetiv: wessen?)
*den* apokalyptisch*en* Reiter*n* (Dativ: wem?)
*die *apokalyptisch*en* Reiter (Akkusativ: wen?)

  Edit:
Danke, Alemanita. Ich habe Gothics "Der -----------Ritter?" kopiert, und ... na ja... aus dem Reiter ist Ritter geworden


----------



## Alemanita

Alles richtig kunvla, nur ist es der *Reiter* und nicht der Ritter.

Und im Plural heißt es : den apokalyptischen Reiter*n*.

El caballero del apocalipsis - der Reiter der Apokalypse


----------



## TheChabon

[¿En español no es tradicional usar 'jinete' en vez de 'caballero' para esto?]

En el artículo de Wikipedia _Die vier apokalyptischen_ Reiter aparecen dos obras de arte, 
- un grabado de Dürer llamado efectivamente _Die apokalyptischen Reiter_, 
- una iluminación medieval llamada _Die vier Reiter der Apokalypse_. 

¿Las dos fórmulas se usan indistintamente en alemán? En español nunca había visto _el jinete apocalíptico_ , hasta buscarlo por primera vez en Google a raíz de estos mensajes --inicialmente me habría parecido tener un significado distinto de _el jinete del Apocalipsis_.


----------



## Alemanita

No sé si se usan indistintamente; yo personalmente casi no uso esta expresión. Creo que la imagen más conocida es el grabado de Durero, de ahí que la mayoría de la gente usará Die apokalyptischen Reiter.

Me llama la atención que cambia de género en los idiomas:* die *Apokalypse,* el *apocalipsis. ¿Cómo será en los otros idiomas?


----------



## Spharadi

> Me llama la atención que cambia de género en los idiomas:* die *Apokalypse,* el *apocalipsis. ¿Cómo será en los otros idiomas?



En alemán generalmente se conserva el género original de las palabras de origen latino o griego. "Apokalypsis" (Offenbarung) es de género femenino tanto en griego como en latín.  

En castellano es "el Apocalipsis" por un cuestión de eufonía. "La Apocalipsis" es malsonante,  de acuerdo a la estética castellana.  "La Revelación", esto es claro.  

Como en el "Apocalipsis de San Juan" no se habla ni de caballeros ni de jinetes, creo que lo mejor es decir "jinetes", asi se evitan las connotaciones de "caballero", ya que de estos jinetes no se puede decir que sean caballerosos...


----------



## Alemanita

Spharadi said:


> En castellano es "el Apocalipsis" por un cuestión de eufonía. "*La Apocalipsis" es malsonante,  *de acuerdo a la estética castellana.



Pero hay también la apariencia, la apertura, la apatía, la apófisis, la apócope (las tres del griego).


----------

